# Speaker wire reccommendations



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to be running speaker wire under the floor to rear speakers which is about 25' per side. Is there any particular gauge or brand I should look at for this long of a run?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont go with any expensive wire, Home depot sells it by the foot for well under 50cents 14awe is more than enough.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Great thanks! Another quick question. Do different types of speakers (floorstanding, bookshelves etc..) take different gauges at that distance or all the same?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It wont matter, 14 awg is good for all speakers unless your driving huge power hungry ones that require over 500 watts.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed, 14AWG is enough for just about anything except for really long runs or very power hungry speakers.

If you are going through floors/walls/etc, be sure to get CL2/3 rated in-wall. It is more flame resistant and won't act like a fuse carrying a fire around the house. They also tend to be in one round insulator, which makes pulling the wire easier.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is some good info on wire if your interested...http://www.roger-russell.com/wire.htm


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

+1 to the 14AWG that is plenty for most any speaker also like Anthony said, be sure it's in-wall rated.:T


----------



## fookoo_2011 (Dec 8, 2010)

I use 12 gauge oxygen free speaker wire from Monoprice. It is inexpensive and I would have gone to 10 gauge if it were offered.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Just curious, what difference do you notice in a heavier gauge wire?


----------



## fookoo_2011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tdub said:


> Just curious, what difference do you notice in a heavier gauge wire?


This has all to do with cost. The difference in cost between 12 gauge and 14 gauge for 100 feet is less than $4. So that I would rather pay the difference and not have to wonder whether or not I should have bought the 12 gauge speaker wire. I feel that anyone buying 12 gauge speaker wire at that kind of price point cannot really make a mistake.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The problem with 12awg wire is that you will not get it to fit into the hole on the binding posts so unless you buy good banana plugs that properly fit 12awg wire your wasting your money. 14 is more than enough size for any length (unless your running more than 200ft). its all about resistance if the wire gauge is too small you get resistance causing heat and that equates to loss of signal but think of it this way, the sound over a speaker line is just a varying voltage signal and you can easily run a 1000watt lightbulb on 16awg wire without issues.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I used 12 ga for my build to future proof that part of the system in case I ever get low-ohm speakers. 14 ga is plenty fine for 8 ohm speakers at reasonable distances (under 50ft wire run).

Also, understand that in-wall (CL2/3) rating is not just a good idea, it is required by Code. Ditto for all in-wall wiring (Cat6, coax, etc.). Don't be tempted to get cheaper cable that doesn't comply with Code.

sga2


----------



## fookoo_2011 (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The problem with 12awg wire is that you will not get it to fit into the hole on the binding posts so unless you buy good banana plugs that properly fit 12awg wire your wasting your money.


That could be true, but my binding posts would easily take 10 gauge wire.


----------

